# only 6 days worth of guide data



## cjanderson (Nov 16, 2002)

back after a week away and good old tivo has done the biz, so thats good news. No sky crashes or anything.

but when i go into pick programs to record, up pops a warning that there is only 6 days of guide data left.

I have checked the calls logs and it made a successful daily call this morning.

have never had this warning before.

is there anything to do? just it just go away automatically? and is it new as i have never seen it before.

EDIT: and does anyone else have later guide data. I tryed to force a daily call, it did it. status is succeeded but still programme guide data is to Sat 7 Jan. 

cheers

Catherine


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Sorry, Thursday 19th Jan 2006 here. That doesn't update until the downlaoded data is indexed though.


----------



## cjanderson (Nov 16, 2002)

well i have told it to make a daily call. and it does that fine

call is answered, it checks clock and 3 seconds later it hangs up.

have checked my system information, yes, i have a lifetime sub, all calls successful. does say on page 3 : GC Sat 17dec ar 6.02pm and indexing Sat 17 Dec at 12.21pm.

is this worrying? should a call to tivo CS tomorrow be useful or should i just attempt manual calls until it gets new data.

I've not done anything to this tivo for about 18 months, when i added a 120gig drive.

EDIT: okay rebooted. and now says guide data up to 21st. and no warnings. BUT in the to-do there is nothing past thursday 8pm and i can;t find anything for later than that in pick time to record.

so should i assume its got the data, it just needs to index it? when does it index things? can you force it to do it manually at all?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Once the 'Guide Data to' date changes - all the data should be visable.


----------



## cjanderson (Nov 16, 2002)

well cheers anyway. it seems to have fixed itself.

i assume the guide data was there all the time, just did not regonise it until i rebooted. It had not indexed sinced 17 dec but did it about an hour after i rebooted last night. so all there up to 20th now in my to do list. 

odd really, but resolved now.


----------



## agw (Feb 28, 2002)

Sorry for resurrecting an old thread but I've just had the same problem and a reboot has also worked for me. When I was scheduling a season pass today it popped up to tell me that I only had 7 days of guide data left. Checked system information and sure enough it only went up to August 18th. Account is in good standing and the last daily call succeeded.

After rebooting the machine the system information screen is showing guide data to 1st September without a call having been made. Nothing has been scheduled in todo yet but I'm hoping it'll start scheduling stuff fairly soon


----------

